# Cat brought in a pigeon, dizzy and sick I think



## pigeoninthekitchen (Jun 12, 2011)

My neighbour told me she came downstairs to find a pigeon looking all dazed and confused, she thinks her cats brought it in and hurt it's wing. She seems to think it's a baby although it's full size, and I'm looking after the pigeon so that it doesn't get stressed by the cats.
I've had it for two days and I had just decided it was fine and let it out of the cage and it flew straight into the window. I let it rest and the next day let it out at the door so it could go straight out but it just sat on my doorstep for an hour and fluffed it's wings up sometimes, and cocked it's head lots, looking around everywhere and looking really confused. I don't think it's been eating, I've given it barley, rice, split peas and offered it crumpets and cheese as a last resort but i'm not sure it really gets what it's supposed to do. I can't afford to take it to the vets and I don't want to leave it in the garden or something because i think it will die. I don't suppose anyone has any idea what might be wrong? It doesn't have any discharge or anything. 
Thanks


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello and thanks for finding the Forum. Where are you located ?

You HAVE to start this Pigeon on antibiotics...immediately.

If the wing is injured and a cat has touched it, then it already has a bloodstream infection from the cat's claws or saliva.

Do you have any antibiotics...or do any of your neighbors ? Or is there a feed store (farm animals) anywhere near you ?

I am talking about: Penicillin, Amoxycillin, Ceclor, Augmentin, Cephalexin, Baytril, Cipro(flaxin), or anything like this. A feed store may have Trimeth Sulpha (which is also called Triple Sulpha).

This is not optional. Birds cannot "fight off" injury and infection the way mammals can. This needs to be secured ASAP. When you get some, please tell us what strength the meds are.


....the only other option is a vet....but it would have to be today or first thing in the AM Monday (although that might already be too late).

Thanks for caring. The next 24 hours are pretty critical to saving this Pigeon.


----------



## pigeoninthekitchen (Jun 12, 2011)

There are a couple of farms near my house so I could go there and ask, would they not have this kind of stuff in a normal pet shop? We are in Sheffield, England. I will have to go to the farms first thing in the morning. I won't be able to get on the forum tomorrow as my computer at home has broken, do you think if I managed to get some normal antibiotics, one halved would be an ok dose?
Thanks for your reply


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh no, I have just come back from Sheffield an hour ago, could have helped.

I'm coming back up on Tuesday but that might be too late if infection has taken over.
We had another injured pigeon two days ago in Sheffield and the member took it to this rescue centre. They will help possibly if you're able to get it there.

South Yorkshire Animal Rescue
South Road
Sheffield.
S6 3TD

01142349656

Please let us know how you get on. I'm sure they'll help, if not come back to us.

Janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Unfortunately, veterinary antibiotics are not sold in pet shops. They are only available through a vet. The rescue place listed by Janet is your best bet to start with.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Call that place first thing in the morning....

I understand that you may not have the money to spend....but at this point, the fact is that Pigeon needs antibiotics on Monday. If an animal rescue center, perhaps the do not charge.

Keep in mind, however, if there is a wing injury....many wildlife places will just kill the Pigeon, as they automatically consider the prognosis for release to be poor. So be sure to inquire about this.

IF you can get some antibiotic from one of the farms, that could work, too. Any of the above mentioned....

Best of luck and thanks again for caring !


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

If by any chance you recieve council tax benefit or housing benefit, you could try the PDSA.
You would have to tell them the pigeon is an indoor pet and that it was caught by your neigbours cat who got into your house (or a similar believable story)
They dont charge for treatment, but you would be expected to give a donation (even as little £5 would do).
This is a charity organisation for people on a low income with pets & they do not treat wild animals.
Theres a freefone number (0800 731 2502) you could even call for advice but remember, the bird is a pet, and they more than likely will never have had to treat a pigeon although may have dealt with parrots & suchlike.

PDSA PetAid hospital Sheffield
14 Newhall Road
S9 2QL Tel: 0114 243 3232


----------



## pigeoninthekitchen (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks everyone, I am on benefits so could try the PDSA but I am a single mum without a car and can't really get there so will have to wait until someone can take me. He's also not eaten anything since he got here so I couldn't even get him to eat any of the powder in the antibiotics. Also I let him out today and he flew and then just fell onto the ground, and I took him out in the garden with me earlier and a cat came near it (I didn't let the cat get him!) and the pigeon didn't even care. I really don't think he will survive in the wild and I can't keep him.  Thanks everyone for your advice and concern.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Please make sure he eats.

Do you have some frozen peas and sweetcorn? Thaw in hot water for 10 mins then serve warm by hand. Open beak gently and push each piece to the back of the mouth for him to swallow. Start with 20 - 30 pieces. Repeat this evening. If he has not drunk any water, they can sometimes be persuaded by lowering the beak (not covering the nostrils) into a small pot of water. Otherwise, he would need to be given water with a syringe or dropper (not squirted into mouth, but gently dripped if you are unused to feeding/watering any animals/birds by syringe).


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Pigeoninthekitchen, perhaps I can help you with getting the antibiotic into this little one. If you tell me what the kind is, and strength, of the antibiotics you got we can mix up a suspension that will be easy to give.

Here is a link to show how to feed the peas John mentions above:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

Here is a link detailing what John suggested to do to get this little guy drinking:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=522565&postcount=11

Karyn


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

The advice so far is good. I do not mean to be an alarmist, but PigeonKitchen...you are being too lasseiz-faire about this Pigeon. 

We inquired as to the antibiotic....and just learned that you tried giving him/her something...but we do not know what kind or how you administered. It is very easy to give antibiotic; but must be done in a proper fashion. Please tell us what kind of antibiotic, and Dobato or others can tell you how to dose.

Also...goodness...the Pigeon is injured and sick...do NOT bring it outside and let it move around freely. 

What if she had been able to lift off ? Then she would have been out of reach of you, but still hurt and ill....

As has been mentioned...this bird needs sustenance and medication. He/she is injured and very likely infected and the window of opportunity is quickly closing. You probably have what is needed to medicate him/her....but it would help to know what med that is, exactly.

Please, keep the Pigeon inside, in a warm and quiet place, feed it as per the instructions above.....and get back to us with this information on the meds. Either that or get him into the hands of PDSA or someone.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

This like deja-vu. 

I've just got back in yet again after driving to Sheffield and back today, could so easily have picked this poor bird up.
I did mention I was going back again today but unfortunately you couldn't have logged on since to see my post.
I did log on this morning before I left in case there was an update and I was actually thinking about it while I was there but assumed you'd found help and obviously I didn't have any contact details to check.

Sadly that's the last time I will need to go to Sheffield as I was just moving my daughter back for good from uni, apart from graduation day which isn't until July!

John and the others are right, it does need to eat and the easiest way is to pop the defrosted peas into it's beak, if it's been a while without food just feed little and often in case it's digestive system is slow.

Look, I've had a thought. I'm going to send you my contact details via a Private Message. The only possibility for me to help now is Thursday, if it's still alive.
I have to take my daughter to East Midlands airport late afternoon, it's another hour + onto Sheffield but I'm willing to come back if I have your address and I can bring the bird home with me if you haven't managed to get it to the rescue centre in the meantime.

Please do your best to get some food in it asap to keep it sustained, follow the links Karen has posted for you, they will help you see what to do for now.

If you don't know how to get the Private Messages just let us know on here and I'll put my number on here for you to call.

Do keep us posted so we can help you for now as I won't drive back up if I haven't heard back from you with how to find you obviously.

Hopefully hear from you again soon,

Janet


----------



## pigeoninthekitchen (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, another neighbour on our street has kindly offered to look after the pigeon as I didn't have enough time to give it as much attention as it obviously needed. He has started eating now though, barley, lentils and rice. I only let him out in the garden because he was flapping around trying to get out of the cage and getting really stressed and I thought I was helping. He's not really dizzy anymore and much more perky and lively. I am going to give my neighbour the username and password for this site so she can check your advice. Thank you Amyable for your kind offer, I will ask my neighbour if she would rather let you take the pigeon, and thanks again everyone for your help.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Carrie,

Thanks for your note. It seems I always seem to see your posts after I've been up your way! I got to East Midlands Airport today and it was either get on the motorway to carry on up north or drive home...as I hadn't heard from you at that time, I had to come home again.
Maybe your friend will be fine and she'd be very welcome to ask as many questions as she likes, we're more than happy to give advice if it helps get an injured pigeon back to good health, so tell her not to be afraid to come on.

It sounds as if the little pigeon is starting to improve if he's eating better and hopefully hasn't fallen prey to an infection from the cats.
Let your friend know the address for the South Yorks rescue centre if she thinks it would be easier for her, they're very good by the sounds of it.

Thanks for finding some help for the pigeon, I hope it will be ok now,

Janet


----------



## pigeoninthekitchen (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Amyable, I'm sorry I'm absolutely useless, it didn't strike me until last night that yesterday WAS Thursday! Anyway I have told my neighbour about the rescue places but she's retired so she can spend a lot of time with the pigeon and care for it properly, and the pigeon seems to be a lot better now.
Cheers!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Carrie,

That's ok, I get mixed up with what day it is all the time. 
I'm sure your neighbour will enjoy looking after this little pigeon but obviously when it's well enough to go free it might be a good idea to take it to South Yorks RC as they may have some other pigeons it can be released with.
I'd always check with them first before taking a pigeon there though to see if they do have any others and what their policy is as far as releasing the birds once they're well enough.

Anyway, you've found it someone to care for it and at least it will be safe from cats etc until it's strong enough to get away from them next time.

Well done, and let us know what the outcome is if you get a chance. It's always good to know how things went. 

Janet


----------

